# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهرکرد

## meisam.g

سلام،ساکن اصفهان هستم.احتمال قبولیم در برق شهرکرد زیاده.لطفا دوستانی ک درباره شهرکرد اطلاع دارن اطلاعاتشون درباره دانشگاه سطح علمی و خوابگاه بفرمایند.تو فضای این دانشگاه میشه هدف گذاری برای ارشد تهران کرد؟اگه این طور نیست حاظرم یک سال دیگه بخونم و برا کارشناسی جای بهتری قبول شم.رتبم در سهمیه7581شد

----------


## alikingboy

من حالا درمورده قسمت اول سوالتون اطلاعی ندارم ولی برا قسمته دوم آره چرا که نه من برادره خودم کارشناسی مکانیک آزاد اراک خوند برا ارشد هوافضا امیرکبیر قبول شد و الان دارن دکتراشو تو همون فیلد هوافضا تو دانشگاه buffalo میخونن. شما اگه بخواین به هر جا که بخواین میرسین کافیه به خودتون ایمان داشته باشین

----------


## meisam.g

خیلی ممنونم ازتون با خوندن این تجربه ها امیدوارم تر میشیم.

----------


## alikingboy

> خیلی ممنونم ازتون با خوندن این تجربه ها امیدوارم تر میشیم.


خواهش میکنم دوسته عزیز  انشااله که موفق باشی آرزویه بهترینارو برات دارم

----------


## rezamohammadi2

بابا تو که رتبت خوبه که شهرکرد چیه بهتر قبول میشی مثلا ارومیه زنجان شبانه کاشان شبانه صنعتی بابل و بابلسر  خیلی جاهای دیگه

----------

